# Mails senden



## forgist (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier einen vServer mit ISPConfig 3.0.1 laufen (endlich weg von Plesk und seinen Fesseln!).
Weil die Dienste viel zu viel RAM gefressen haben, habe ich clamavd, freshclam und spamassassin (brauche ich alle drei nicht) einfach aus dem Verzeichnis /etc/init.d entfernt. Sie starten auch nicht mehr, RAM-Auslastung ist fast halbiert, sehr schön ;-). Gibt es da einen "offiziellen" Weg, die Dienste zu deaktivieren oder macht das sonstige Probleme (bisher keine festgestellt)?

Auf meinem Mailserver kann ich per IMAP ganz normal Mails empfangen (sogar über SSL), allerdings ist das Senden für Thunderbird eine unüberwindliche Hürde.
Gibt es da bekannte Probleme oder einen Hebel, an dem ich drehen muss? Im Mail-Log sehe ich keine Hinweise, muss ich woanders gucken oder wollt ihr es trotzdem sehen? Es scheint mir so, dass Thunderbird schon nicht bis zum Server kommt, es also kein Sendeproblem an sich ist, sondern eher ein Übertragungsproblem...

Danke für alle Hinweise und das wundervolle Tool (das sogar sehr gut aussieht, sehe ich selten bei OSS ),
forgist


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2009)

Zitat von forgist:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe hier einen vServer mit ISPConfig 3.0.1 laufen (endlich weg von Plesk und seinen Fesseln!).
> Weil die Dienste viel zu viel RAM gefressen haben, habe ich clamavd, freshclam und spamassassin (brauche ich alle drei nicht) einfach aus dem Verzeichnis /etc/init.d entfernt. Sie starten auch nicht mehr, RAM-Auslastung ist fast halbiert, sehr schön ;-). Gibt es da einen "offiziellen" Weg, die Dienste zu deaktivieren oder macht das sonstige Probleme (bisher keine festgestellt)?


Der offical Weg ist -> apt-get remove --purge $paket 
bzw aptitude remove .....



Zitat von forgist:


> Auf meinem Mailserver kann ich per IMAP ganz normal Mails empfangen (sogar über SSL), allerdings ist das Senden für Thunderbird eine unüberwindliche Hürde.
> Gibt es da bekannte Probleme oder einen Hebel, an dem ich drehen muss? Im Mail-Log sehe ich keine Hinweise, muss ich woanders gucken oder wollt ihr es trotzdem sehen? Es scheint mir so, dass Thunderbird schon nicht bis zum Server kommt, es also kein Sendeproblem an sich ist, sondern eher ein Übertragungsproblem...
> 
> Danke für alle Hinweise und das wundervolle Tool (das sogar sehr gut aussieht, sehe ich selten bei OSS ),
> forgist


Bzgl dem zum Server kommen, du kannst die beste Hilfe bekommen wenn du mal versuchst eine e-Mail via Thunderbird / Outlook oder whaterver zu senden. Anschließend gehst du in die Datei /var/log/mail.log und schaust mal was dort in den untersten Zeilen drin steht. Wenn es Probleme gibt werden diese dort idR sehr detailliert geloggt und man kann dir schreiben wo du drehen musst, wenn du hier die auszüge des Logs postest 
Gruß Sven


----------



## forgist (30. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, das Log ist in der Tat gut:



			
				Zitat von /var/log/mail.log:
			
		

> Mar 30 14:46:59 localhost postfix/smtpd[12095]: connect from dslb-{ip}[{ip}]
> Mar 30 14:47:05 localhost postfix/smtpd[12095]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or dire$
> Mar 30 14:47:05 localhost postfix/smtpd[12095]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
> Mar 30 14:47:05 localhost postfix/smtpd[12095]: warning: dslb-{ip}[{ip}]: SASL PLAIN authentication faile$
> ...


Er schafft es also offenbar nicht, sich zu authetifizieren, Username ist die volle E-Mail-Adresse und PW das vom Abrufen...

forgist


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2009)

Schaut aus als wäre bei sasl was im argen. Da du schreibst das du ISPconfig 3.0.1 nutzt ists eigentlich einfach das zu korrigieren.
Einfach mal in das install Verzeichnis von ispconfig gehen und ein php -q update.php ausführen, SQL pass eingeben und dienste reconfigurieren lassen.
Das ist der einfachste Weg der mir einfällt um eine evtl vorhandene Fehlconfig anzupassen.
Gruß Sven


----------



## forgist (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp .
Das habe ich gemacht, er schreibt aber nach wie vor genau die gleichen Meldungen.
Was hat es mit dem SASL auf sich?

forgist


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2009)

_Simple Authentication and Security Layer_ (_SASL) dient dazu sich bei dem Server anzumelden.
Sind diese Pakete bei dir installiert? ->

_libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libauthen-sasl-perl


----------



## forgist (30. März 2009)

Ja .



> root@localhost:/# apt-get install libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libauthen-sasl-perl
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
> libsasl2-2 ist schon die neueste Version.
> ...


forgist


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2009)

Hm sorry dann bin ich auch erstmal überfragt, bzw müsste jetzt durchtesten der ganzen config mit dir machen. Evtl weiß ja Till direkt woran es liegt.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Welche Linuxdistribution verwendest Du?


----------



## forgist (31. März 2009)

Debian Etch (4) .

forgist


----------



## miglosch (31. März 2009)

*SASL-Auth Problem...?!*

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem vServer (s4y, Debian Etch, ISPC 3.0.1) das gleiche Problem. Sprich, es ist mir nicht möglich Mails zu versenden. Der Empfang von Mail funktioniert hingegen einwandfrei.

Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Mail-Warn Protokoll:


> Mar 31 01:55:45 cp postfix/smtpd[1794]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
> Mar 31 01:55:45 cp postfix/smtpd[1794]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
> Mar 31 01:55:45 cp postfix/smtpd[1794]: warning: p5495CAC5.dip.t-dialin.net[84.149.202.197]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: generic failure


Das Mail-Err  Protokoll sagt folgendes:


> Mar 30 16:18:07 cp amavis[23783]: (23783-04) (!!) TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 40) line 217, line 5. at (eval 43) line 264, line 5.
> Mar 30 16:18:07 cp postfix/smtp[3730]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
> Mar 30 16:18:08 cp postfix/qmgr[3627]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
> Mar 30 16:18:09 cp postfix/trivial-rewrite[30359]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
> ...


Das Log meines Mail-Programms sagt folgendes:


> READ Mar 31 13:45:24.185 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelNone]  -- host:mail.meinedomain.tld -- port:25 -- socket:0x1d755410 -- thread:0x1e172290
> 535 5.7.0 Error: authentication failed: generic failure


Das "Problem" mit pure-ftp hab ich durch neu kompilieren (--without-capabilities) fixen können.

Wäre es am Ende ratsamer, sich doch einen "richtigen" Root-Server zu leisten? An sich bin ich ja ein Fan der vServer...


----------



## forgist (5. Apr. 2009)

Hat noch jemand eine Idee dazu? Bei mir ist die Lage unverändert .

forgist


----------



## miglosch (6. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von forgist:


> Hat noch jemand eine Idee dazu? Bei mir ist die Lage unverändert .
> 
> forgist


*DAS* würde mich auch interessieren... 

Ich hatte bei meinen Tests ein ähnliches Problem mit syscp... ich denke, ich werde mir das noch mal anschauen, vielleicht kann ich ja daraus ne Info für das SASL-Problem ziehen...


----------



## forgist (8. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

Ich bin auch wieder da von ISPcp, da ging noch viel weniger .
Suche gerade nach sinnvollen und passenden Forenbeiträgen, aber wirklich weiter bin ich noch nicht leider .

forgist


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Mach am besten einfach einen neuen Thread mit dem Problem das Du hast, falls Du nicht die passende Antwort im Forum findest.


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von miglosch:


> *DAS* würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinen Tests ein ähnliches Problem mit syscp... ich denke, ich werde mir das noch mal anschauen, vielleicht kann ich ja daraus ne Info für das SASL-Problem ziehen...


Der Fehlermeldung nach hast Du ein postfix ohne mysql unterstützung installiert. Bist du bei der Installation exact dem perfect setup guide für ISPconfig 3 für die entsprechende Linux Distribution gefolgt?


----------



## forgist (8. Apr. 2009)

Hi!

Das hier ist ja mein Thread . Das Problem ist immer noch das gleiche .
Wo ich es gerade sehe: Die Übersetzung ins Deutsche scheint noch nicht komplett. Kann ich das schnell machen?

forgist


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Welche Linuxdistribution und Version?


----------



## forgist (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

Version 3.0.1.1 unter Debian Etch:

Language File Edit: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/login/lib/lang/de.lng

The password to your ISPConfig 3 control panel account has been reset. The new password is: 
Username contains unallowed characters or is longer then 64 characters.
The password length is > 64 characters.

Weiter habe ich erst mal nicht geguckt .

forgist


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

Zu Deinem Postfix Fehler: Schau mal welches postfix Paket Du installiert hast. Deines unterstützt kein mysql. Installier bitte alles exakt so wie in der ISPConfig Anleitung, dann funktioniert es einwandfrei. habe selbst meherer Debian Systeme mit ispconfig 3 hier.

Zu den language Files: ja, es kann sein dass da noch ein paar sachen Fehlen. ISPConfig hat zum übersetzen einen eingebauten language editor, die Dateien sollten nicht manuell geändert werden, da sie UTF-8 codiert sind und der eine oder andere editor da auch gerne mal die Unlaute zerstört.


----------



## forgist (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!

Wie finde ich den postfix-Typ raus und wie tausche ich es?
Das lokale (?) MySQL-Root-Passwort habe ich jetzt auch vergeben, da fehlt in der Anleitung m.M.n. ein "-p", weil er sich sonst nicht connecten kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Mein Szenario ist, dass ich bei Server4You bin, also eine Domain vsXXXXXX.vserver.de habe. Die habe ich auch als Hostname und sonst überall eingegeben. Dann eine Maildomain meinedomain.de gemacht. meinedomain.de trage ich jetzt auch beim Mailempfang und -versand ein. Ist da irgendwas krumm?

forgist


----------



## Till (9. Apr. 2009)

> Wie finde ich den postfix-Typ raus und wie tausche ich es?


am einfachchsten installierts Du noch einmal alle Pakete des email bereiches wie es in der ISPConfig Anleitung steht. Der Paketmanager der Linuxdistribution sollte dann das richtige nachinstallieren.



> Das lokale (?) MySQL-Root-Passwort habe ich jetzt auch vergeben, da fehlt in der Anleitung m.M.n. ein "-p", weil er sich sonst nicht connecten kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das -p fehlt nicht da in einem Stnadrd-Debian garkein Passwort vorher gesetzt ist. Es kann ber natürlich sein dass dein Hoster ein eignes angepasstes Debian verwendet bei dem er ein Passwort gesetzt hat und dann brauchst Du ein -p.



> Mein Szenario ist, dass ich bei Server4You bin, also eine Domain vsXXXXXX.vserver.de habe. Die habe ich auch als Hostname und sonst überall eingegeben. Dann eine Maildomain meinedomain.de gemacht. meinedomain.de trage ich jetzt auch beim Mailempfang und -versand ein. Ist da irgendwas krumm?


Das ist ok.


----------



## forgist (11. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

postfix-mysql hat er installiert, das müsste doch passen, oder?

Ich habe wieder spamass* und clamav* mit apt-get deinstalliert, weil ich die nicht brauche und mein RAM sonst immer grenzwertig verbraucht wird.

Mal die Liste der danach laufenden Prozesse:


> SER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
> root         1  0.0  0.0   1868   660 ?        Ss   09:04   0:00 init [2]
> root      9424  0.0  0.0   1556   560 ?        Ss   09:04   0:00 /sbin/syslogd
> root      9483  0.0  0.1   2596  1328 ?        S    09:04   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
> ...


Ich mache es gerade noch mal neu.
Was muss ich statt ispconfig.local eingeben bei
"mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword"?
Da sagt er:


> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'ispconfig.local' failed
> error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'ispconfig.local' (1)'


Was muss also rein, localhost? localhost.localdomain? mein Hostname?

forgist


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2009)

> Ich habe wieder spamass* und clamav* mit apt-get deinstalliert


das ist schlecht. Ohne spamassassin läuft amavis nicht und ohne amavis werden keien mails mehr zugestellt.


----------



## forgist (11. Apr. 2009)

Hi Till,

Danke mal zwischendurch für deine Hilfsbereitschaft .

Könntest du mir sagen, was mit dem mysql-Dings gemeint ist im Etch-Guide?
Und wie werde ich dann clamav und spamassassin los (zumindest deren RAM-Verbrauch)? 

Grüße,
forgist


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2009)

Was für ein mysql dings? Mysql ist eine Datenbank Software und die ist definitiv notwendig.



> Und wie werde ich dann clamav und spamassassin los (zumindest deren RAM-Verbrauch)?


Di sind notwendig für ein funktionierendes ispconfig email system. Du kanns höchstens ispconfog im expert modus installieren und ohne email Modul installieren und dann einen naderen externen Server für Email verwenden.


----------



## miglosch (16. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Der Fehlermeldung nach hast Du ein postfix ohne mysql unterstützung installiert. Bist du bei der Installation exact dem perfect setup guide für ISPconfig 3 für die entsprechende Linux Distribution gefolgt?


ja, bin ich... Allerdings gibt es diesen perfect setup guide für ISPconfig 3 nur für Lenny... 
Ich bin aber dem Anweisungen für Debian Etch gefolgt...  Da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, einen vServer von s4y habe, fällt die Installation des Servers eh nicht in mein Ressort. 

Bis auf eine Sache lief alles glatt und da du nun sagst, dass es wohl mit dem MySQL zusammenhängt, werde ich mir dieses "Problem" noch mal anschauen.


----------

